# Intranasal testosterone spray



## Ricky_blobby (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone have a fairly simple recipe for this?


----------



## greggy (Sep 16, 2015)

Never tried it or considered it. This is for Tren but I would think it would work for test. it's copied from Basskiller.

Trenbolone Nasal Spray from the cattle implant finaplix-h



Here is a way of making it into a nasal spray.
From Par Deus

The Trenbolone Nasal >Spray

In addition to your androgen, you are also going to need the following:

Acetone - 99%
Isopropyl alcohol - 99%
Propylene Glycol - 99%
( All of which can easily and affordably be obtained from an internet chemical company).
A couple of coffee filters.
A metered nasal spray pump (NatruVent, Nostrilla, etc.)
A dosing cup or syringe (or anything else that can be used to measure to the nearest ml)

The Trenbolone Nasal Spray procedure
1.*Take your Finaplix and dissolve it in the acetone at 50mg/ml. After the pellets have fully dissolved
(This will take 10 minutes or so), an off-white powder will have begun to collect at the bottom of the container --
these are the binders and such. Your androgen is now in solution.

2.*Pour the liquid through the coffee filter - leaving behind the undesirables, and leaving you with pure androgen
dissolved in acetone.

3.*Allow the acetone to evaporate - this will take several hours, depending on the surface area exposed to air
and the total amount of acetone employed. Trenbolone has a reputation for being a rather unstable molecule --
I don't know if this is true or if it is merely bodybuilding lore that has been repeated until it is accepted as fact --
nonetheless, you might want to store it dark place while you wait for evaporation to take place. After it has evaporated,
the trenbolone will be a yellowy crust at the bottom of whatever container you used.

4.*Next add your propylene glycol (PG) in whatever amount will give your desired concentration
(I suggest 40-50mg/ml) + an additional 20%, as some of it will evaporate during step 6. The PG will not dissolve the
trenbolone, so...

5.*Add isopropyl alcohol at a concentration of 1 ml/25mg. Stir it up a bit and it will dissolve --
this may take half an hour. The alcohol will also help ensure sterility.

6.*Allow it to sit until the isopropyl alcohol evaporates, leaving you with trenbolone dissolved in
propylene glycol -- which will evaporate much more slowly.

(NOTE: Make sure all the alcohol has evaporated or it will burn like hell upon use)

If you are certain the alcohol has evaporated, and you still have too much propylene glycol remaining --
let it evaporate some more. Check it every 5-6 hours to make sure not too much evaporates,
otherwise the trenbolone will come out of solution, and you will have to add some more isopropanol
and start over again.

7.*Add 1 part water for every 2 parts propylene glycol as pure PG is a bit too thick to produce a proper mist.

8.*Next, empty out your nasal spray bottle and replace the contents with your newly created androgen/propylene glycol/water solution.

9.*Stick up your nose and squirt.


10.Repeat every 3 hours or so.

I should, at this point, mention that propylene glycol burns the nasal passages a bit --
it will feel, for 10 seconds or so, the way it feels when you get water up your nose when swimming.
This is not at all intolerable, for this reason,
I do not recommend trying to use it enough to make it your lone androgen,
but rather a way to add 20-30mg (I would estimate 50% absorption,
so this would be 8-10 squirts/nostril) per day to a stack --
either other illicit androgens or a topical/nasal prohormone.

Also, if you have had problems with irritation using the Cyclodiol nasal homebrew,
this will be worse, so I would advise against using it in your nose. Instead, use it as a sublingual --
you can use the metered nasal spray for the best accuracy, and
I would expect that you would still get pretty decent absorption. Step 7 should be omitted if you choose
this route of administration.


----------



## S2K05 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone used it? It works?


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 6, 2015)

Just line up the raw Test and snort it.


----------

